# Whats the easiest kind of cage to clean



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

when I get my rats I want to get a eazy-to-clean cage


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Depends how many rats you're depending on having =) 
The size of the cage should be your main priority


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

is this cage ok for 2 female rats?


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

That cage should be large enough. I plugged the dimensions into the *calculator* and it said it can hold up to four rats with two cubic feet per rat. So it should comfortably house a pair. However, I'm not sure how easy it is to clean and rats are notorious for chewing up cages with plastic bottoms. Also, that seems a bit pricey to me (but that's just a matter of opinion).

If you are old enough/allowed to order a cage on the Internet, I'd recommend *Martin's Cages*. Just check out the "Rat" section to see a whole variety of cages made specifically for them. They come in a wide range of sizes, so you can find one that fits your needs and budget. I've never had one but I believe they are fairly easy to clean and most people who do have them seem to really like them.

I hope that helps.


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> That cage should be large enough. I plugged the dimensions into the *calculator* and it said it can hold up to four rats with two cubic feet per rat. So it should comfortably house a pair. However, I'm not sure how easy it is to clean and rats are notorious for chewing up cages with plastic bottoms. Also, that seems a bit pricey to me (but that's just a matter of opinion).
> 
> If you are old enough/allowed to order a cage on the Internet, I'd recommend *Martin's Cages*. Just check out the "Rat" section to see a whole variety of cages made specifically for them. They come in a wide range of sizes, so you can find one that fits your needs and budget. I've never had one but I believe they are fairly easy to clean and most people who do have them seem to really like them.
> 
> I hope that helps.


thank you
I am not old enough to order stuff online but I am sur emy parents will.I'll look around there :mrgreen:


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

I think I'll get this cage. It's alot cheap then Petsmart and I think cna fit 2 rats
*goes and checks
ok it can fit 2


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

this one


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

iwish4arat said:


> this one


http://www.martinscages.com/images/full/r-670.jpg


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

iwish4arat said:


> iwish4arat said:
> 
> 
> > this one
> ...


oops i meant to edit


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

That one looks pretty small to me. =/


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

The measurements for it are 24" x 14" x 24", putting it on the small side. But if you allot two cubic feet per rat, it should be all right for two, especially if they're females. Supposing you got that cage powder-coated, it would be $68, $78 if you decided to add the flip-top lid. Ground shipping would cost an additional $15* or so, bringing the grand total to approximately $93.

Or you could get *this cage* which measures 28" x 19" x 29". It's not powder-coated though and the bar spacing is 1", which you would have to take into consideration, especially if you're getting females. It's $80 and ground shipping would cost an additional $20* or so, bringing the grand total to approximately $100. I would also advise treating this cage with vinyl tiles (to make it easier on the rats' feet and to make clean-up much simpler for you), which would be easy and cheap (less than $4). I would also suggest modifying it with hardware cloth if the bar spacing is too big, though I'm not sure how much that would cost.

* Please note that I plugged my own zip code in to get the shipping costs so they may be higher or lower for you, depending on where you live.

I actually own the PH cage. Ever since treating it with tile, I've really loved it. The doors are large, making cleaning fairly easy. The fact that it's galvanized isn't the prettiest thing to set eyes on but I haven't had any issues with it retaining odors or anything. My biggest gripe would be the bar spacing; young and/or small rats can easily escape and _will_ once they figure it out unless you take preventative measures (e.g., hardware cloth).

Anyway, I just thought I'd throw some more options your way and I thought some direct feedback might help you with your decision. I hope you find all that blabber up there --^ to be at least somewhat helpful and that you find a cage that suits all your needs! ;P


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

The Martin's R670 isn't really large enough for one rat, given that it is only 14"deep and rats get to be pretty long, even females. You should invest in something with powder coating that will last you longer, IMO, as eventually rust can become an issue as well as odor with galvanized metal. I have two Superpet cages and my boys have not touched the plastic base. The little pee gutters around the edges of the levels are a lot easier to clean than wire. If you are going to get a Martin's get the rat sky scraper with powder coating. If you choose a Superpet order one at ferret.com, they're the cheapest there.


----------

